
You think that post is secret? Beware – it can come back and bite you - burgessct
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/06/07/you-think-that-post-is-secret-beware-it-can-come-back-and-bite-you/
======
Zikes
> The recipient determines how they feel about your posting, not you.

Doesn't mean they're always right.

~~~
tdb7893
Maybe I'm misunderstanding something but it doesn't seem like someone can be
wrong about how they feel about something.

~~~
Zikes
If I were somehow offended by your statement that wouldn't automatically put
me in the right and you in the wrong. You can't control how I feel about what
you say, but I also can't use my feelings to claim an unassailable moral high
ground.

~~~
tdb7893
Thanks, that makes more sense to me

